# Thunder 2010 (photos)



## jimh (Aug 10, 2010)

Had the honor of taking Witchcraft to Thunder this year. Great time and a great show! ALOT of photo opportunities. 
jim harley




Arrival...B-24 style!







Leeward was having a ball!!


----------



## Violator (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## skeeter (Aug 10, 2010)

Just wow


----------



## jimh (Aug 10, 2010)

Few more...just a great show!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the last one!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Fricken awesome!


----------



## jimh (Aug 10, 2010)

I am reorganizing my Photobucket account which explains the missing photos. Just go to photobucket and search HarleyB25 and you will find a boatload of Collings Tour photos I've shot over the years. Thanks for all the nice words!!! I'll keep post 'em!

jim


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2010)

jimh said:


> Had the honor of taking Witchcraft to Thunder this year.
> 
> 
> > Yeah....I can just picture you in that first shot, left arm hooked out of the window, right arm draped lazily over the steering wheel, dark sunglasses on......and a mile wide grin.
> ...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2010)

Great shots Jim, I saw you guys at Tri-Cities Airport in TN. last November. Will you all be back this year? It is always a treat when you all show up.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2010)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Aug 12, 2010)

@ Geedee...thanks, you know I have been flying these planes for 8 years, it never gets old and it is a privilege that none of us take for granted. It is important to share these experiences, which unfortunately is rarely done these days. That said it is a hell of alotta work but the rewards cannot be described. We plan on flying these airplanes as long as we possibly can and it is important to enjoy them now before they are parked. Thanks again everyone as well.

For geedee...on the way to Thunder departing Mt. Comfort IN


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

Dam, that's just fricken awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent pics...love to get close to a B-17.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2010)

Man! To have that many B-17s in one place... Great stuff, Jim!


----------

